# Black Eyed Peas



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey, I have a pot of black eyed peas cooking and I wondered if anyone had any suggestions to make them more special? Just hamhock and water seems kind of lame and boring. I did add some red pepper flakes and onions....shhhhhh


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry, pumpkin, can't help you. I always thought Fergie was overrated.

Rich


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

GhoulishCop said:


> Sorry, pumpkin, can't help you. I always thought Fergie was overrated.
> 
> Rich


:jol:You are hilarious!!!!
Now go drink your milk, skull maker.....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Try this recipe - it has bacon as a topping, which would make Ghoulish Cop happy

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/spicy-black-eyed-peas-recipe/index.html


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Black pepper and bacon cooked in the oven. When the bacon gets finished cooking, put it straight into the pot with the black eyed peas. Let it simmer for a couple of hours, and the flavor from the bacon will get into the peas. Tastes heavenly.

**EDIT**
I'm not sure how I have gone this long without high blood pressure and bad cholesterol...I tend to like bacon on everything except women.


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Bacon? Bacon?! Did someone say _bacon?!!_ I'm in!

Heeeeey. Wait a minute! Is Roxy making some sort of connection between cops and, um, pigs?

That's okay, I'm still in! LOL!

Rich


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Thanks guys! Mmmmmmmmmm......bacon.......


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey thanks guys! I made them with tons of black pepper, red pepper flakes, chopped garlic, chopped onions and BACON......they may just be the best peas ever!!! Thanks peeps!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

Will.I.Am would be proud.


----------

